# Log home wiring



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it a _true_ log home, or a _veneer_?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is it a _true_ log home, or a _veneer_?


A true log home.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I have, I use jigs and a router for the box holes. I use drawn steel boxes for a nice fit. A lot of long drill bits.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yes

they should be contstructed with an electrical layout, with overlaying holes (usually 1.5" ) up to receptacle and switch , sconce, and OH lighting locations

just _who_ does the drilling, as it can be a daily exercise, is contractually relevant

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> yes
> 
> they should be contstructed with an electrical layout, with overlaying holes (usually 1.5" ) up to receptacle and switch , sconce, and OH lighting locations
> 
> ...


Bingo. Sometimes the log crews do this, but I find it better to be on-site and do it myself.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't let the builder cut your box holes. I did that once and they used a drill and chisel. The holes had Micky mouse ears that the plates wouldn't cover.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_yes & yes_

different 'log builders' make a variety of accomodations for mechanicals 





 
~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

While others _don't_ at all.....

I wuz called by a lady who just had the roof put on her log package a while back

not a single hole for anything even considered

log co was from outta state, _paid & gone_

priceless look on her face when she realized she'd been had....

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> Don't let the builder cut your box holes. I did that once and they used a drill and chisel. The holes had Micky mouse ears that the plates wouldn't cover.



Depends on the crew. I've seen some crews that do a smashing job prepping for boxes.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use a large plunge router and these jigs. Every hole is a perfect fit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> While others _don't_ at all.....
> 
> I wuz called by a lady who just had the roof put on her log package a while back
> 
> ...



Did you get the job?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Bingo. Sometimes the log crews do this, but I find it better to be on-site and do it myself.


I'm a fibber. Bob says so.:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What about remodel work!! I wired my neighbors log cabin after it was built. Fortunately it had a crawl space under it. Had to run on the surface with Wiremold. Kinda destroys the rustic look.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

When I wire log homes, we cut in the switches by the doors and then use floor boxes for the outlets.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> ... Had to run on the surface with Wiremold. Kinda destroys the rustic look.


Did you use the old-color wiremold (baby-poop brown?)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JHFWIC said:


> When I wire log homes, we cut in the switches by the doors and then use floor boxes for the outlets.


And when it's on a slab? Those are the real challenge. Hot roof, no attic or crawl space. Now you're into mop boards and hidden chases.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I've never seen a log home on a slab.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JHFWIC said:


> I've never seen a log home on a slab.


You're lucky!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Did you use the old-color wiremold (baby-poop brown?)


No, I think it was more (baby-poop off-white)!:laughing:


----------

